# SOUTHWEST Airline Early Bird Check-in



## TamaraQT (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen this new thing with Southwest.  They are charging $10 for early-bird check in.  So you board AFTER business select and before the A-boarding group?  Has anyone seen this in action yet?  Is it worth the $10 to get a good seat?  Or is this just a way for them to recover some fees for not charging for baggage?  We usually travel in a group of 5 people so that is gonna cost me $50 each way to get desireable selection?  Can someone explain this to me that has seen it in action already?  I am really ticked about this!!!  :annoyed:


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2010)

Why are you ticked?  It's an option, and one you don't have to use.  I swore I was never going to use it, but I have.  I've used it twice so far.  First time was for a return from Santa Fe to home after Thanksgiving.  The reason I used it was because we were going to be out running around the day before, and there were three different SW flights involved.  The second time will be for a return flight from Tampa in Florida. Again, we'll be out and about the day before the flight.  

You have to decide if it's worth it to you.  I have noticed that without the Early option, checking in 24 hours ahead of time is resulting in boarding numbers around A45 and higher.  Early check in puts you in the A boarding group, after Business Select.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 6, 2010)

I won't pay for it!!   I checked in on line 24hr prior to boarding and received A 31 and 32.  And on the second segment was below A 20.

They say the only purpose of the early boarding is to have space for your carry on in the overhead bins


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2010)

happybaby said:


> I won't pay for it!!   I checked in on line 24hr prior to boarding and received A 31 and 32.  And on the second segment was below A 20.
> 
> They say the only purpose of the early boarding is to have space for your carry on in the overhead bins



And the beauty is, you don't have to use it.  

And yes, there have been some flights where I've checked in at the 24 hour mark and gotten low boarding numbers.  I'm only using it when I know I won't be near a computer at the 24 hour mark.  At those times it's worth it to me.  To each his own.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2010)

There was a long thread about this a few months ago.  You can read it here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106777

Short answer:  If you aren't available to check in exactly 24 hours ahead of time, it's a handy feature.  If that's not an issue, then save the $10 for something else.

Dave


----------



## Stricky (Jan 6, 2010)

If there are 5 of you just give all your comformation numbers to one person who can check everyone in at the exact 24 hour mark and you will be group A. The only time I might pay the $10 is on the way home when I might be having too much fun the day before to sign in and get my pass.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2010)

Stricky said:


> The only time I might pay the $10 is on the way home when I might be having too much fun the day before to sign in and get my pass.



This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Blues (Jan 6, 2010)

Luanne said:


> And the beauty is, you don't have to use it.
> 
> And yes, there have been some flights where I've checked in at the 24 hour mark and gotten low boarding numbers.  I'm only using it when I know I won't be near a computer at the 24 hour mark.  At those times it's worth it to me.  To each his own.



I agree with all of this.  I've only used it once, for a flight on Dec 26.  I figured it would be a zoo, with full planes and lots of competition for seats.  And that Christmas Day would be so busy that I may forget to check in.

I was right on both counts.

But I understand OP's objections.  I too fear it will become a self-fulfilling requirement.  As more people use it, it may become almost mandatory in order to get decent seats.  I think that's exactly how Southwest planned it.  Brilliant move on their part; frustrating to long-time customers.  But still, my plan is to use it only in exceptional cases, such as Dec 26 as noted above.  And to monitor just where the 24 hour checkin gets you in line.  If the A passes start to become impossible to get without it, then I'll bite the bullet and pay the fee (though probably just one $10 fee for both DW & I).  And just add that to the cost of the ticket when doing price comparisons, just as I add other airlines' baggage fees in the comparisons.

-Bob


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2010)

Blues said:


> If the A passes start to become impossible to get without it, then I'll bite the bullet and pay the fee (though probably just one $10 fee for both DW & I).



A question on this.  Would you "sneak" the other person in line with you, or have one person board early and just save a seat on the plane for the other?  I wonder how long until either of these practices would be discouraged?  I know as a passenger I'd be more upset with someone doing the first (although I've done it in the past :ignore: ) than the second.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 6, 2010)

i would never pay the $10 a seat is a seat is a seat. i have seen people move to get  a family together so give them a coupon for a free drink and call it a day.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 6, 2010)

pointsjunkie said:


> i would never pay the $10 a seat is a seat is a seat. i have seen people move to get  a family together so give them a coupon for a free drink and call it a day.



Well, my "family" are all adults, so I doubt anyone would be so willing to move to seat us together.  I really have no problem being far back in the A boarding group, or even in the B group.  But the dreaded C group, that's something else.  I really hate sitting in the middle, and that is generally where I've ended up when that's happened.  So, if I know I won't be able to check in around 24 hours ahead, I'll pay the fee.  That' my choice, and I'm entitled to it.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 6, 2010)

I've flown four segments since the inception of EB, and I haven't needed it to get an A boarding pass. Granted, a couple of them were really high A's, but they were still A's. I check in online or via iPhone at 24-hours for the return flights.


----------



## andrea t (Jan 6, 2010)

I used it once on a return flight when I knew I wouldn't be able to do it at the 24 hr mark.  I'd use it again for the same reason.


----------



## zazz (Jan 6, 2010)

I just used it for my trip to Vegas over New Years.  I thought it was very helpful.  Got A 22 on the flight out and A20 on the flight home.  My return was at noon, so that last thing I wanted was to have to rush to a computer to print out my BP.  Don't know if I would use it if I am flying off peak.  But it did its job over the holiday.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 7, 2010)

Blues said:


> But I understand OP's objections. I too fear it will become a self-fulfilling requirement. As more people use it, it may become almost mandatory in order to get decent seats. I think that's exactly how Southwest planned it. Brilliant move on their part; frustrating to long-time customers. But still, my plan is to use it only in exceptional cases, such as Dec 26 as noted above. And to monitor just where the 24 hour checkin gets you in line. If the A passes start to become impossible to get without it, then I'll bite the bullet and pay the fee (though probably just one $10 fee for both DW & I). And just add that to the cost of the ticket when doing price comparisons, just as I add other airlines' baggage fees in the comparisons.
> -Bob


 
Thanks Bob, you are thinking along the lines I am thinking. They are sneaking it in right now as an option and MORE THAN LIKELY it will soon become almost mandatory if you want to board with the preferred A group or at least within the B group. 



Luanne said:


> Why are you ticked? It's an option, and one you don't have to use.


 
I am ticked because I see it as an option for NOW with intentions of it being almost mandatory down the line in order to get preferred seating choices. I know its my choice and my option of whether I use it or not. That wasn't the question. But based on your responses, you dont see this as a problem for YOURself since you paid the fee anyway. I only fly southwest but now this new OPTION will cause me to do some price comparisons as Bob has suggested. In the past, I didnt do comparisons because there were no extra fees and the ability to check-in early for preferred seating made it worth it to me. So now, this will make me price compare and I just am not happy about that. I guess I am just sentimental.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 7, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Well, my "family" are all adults, so I doubt anyone would be so willing to move to seat us together. I really have no problem being far back in the A boarding group, or even in the B group. But the dreaded C group, that's something else. I really hate sitting in the middle, and that is generally where I've ended up when that's happened. So, if I know I won't be able to check in around 24 hours ahead, I'll pay the fee. That' my choice, and I'm entitled to it.


 
Are we talking about airline fees or constitutional rights?  Nobody is trying to take a choice away from you.  I really don't think its that serious.  We can all choose to pay them, or not, or fly another airline.  Obviously the new fees doesn't bother you and maybe that should have been your response that you dont mind the fees if it gets you the seating you prefer.  Maybe its me, but you are coming across quite strong and defensive about a persons "RIGHTS".  I am not sure what that is all about but maybe it has nothing to really do with airline fees.


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 7, 2010)

*Spirit Charges for seats as well*

Spirit charges for reserved seats as well, and the cost varies based on whether it is Aisle/Window, exit row. 

That being said, the positives ( for us) to use Spirit out of Atlantic City, rather than fly out of Newark far outweigh the costs, and even with them, prices are comparable.

My wife and I will gladly pay an extra $20 to insure in advance an exit row for our long legs, instead of "begging" at the gate with no guarantees.

As is discussed, you are not required to pay them, just as you are not required  to pay for anything extra in your life, if you choose not to.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for posting your experiences.  Knowing me, I am going to pay the extra $10 to keep my preferred seating.    However, I do notice how they tie it to having early choice of  "overhead room for your carry-on".....so reading between the lines, I translate that as just a "BAGGAGE FEE" in disguise? I guess all good things come to an end and in this economy I am sure Southwest has lost some revenue as well to remain competitive.  So I am just going to view it as a "tip" instead of a fee!!   
Yes, that will make me feel better about it, LOL.  :rofl:


----------



## Luanne (Jan 7, 2010)

TamaraQT said:


> Are we talking about airline fees or constitutional rights?  Nobody is trying to take a choice away from you.  I really don't think its that serious.  We can all choose to pay them, or not, or fly another airline.  Obviously the new fees doesn't bother you and maybe that should have been your response that you dont mind the fees if it gets you the seating you prefer.  Maybe its me, but you are coming across quite strong and defensive about a persons "RIGHTS".  I am not sure what that is all about but maybe it has nothing to really do with airline fees.



Sorry you felt I was coming across strong and defensive.  Since it's impossible to read tone on a message board you couldn't tell I meant to be light.   All I was trying to say is that, at this time, this fee is optional.  It's not like the baggage fees than most other airlines enforce.  Most of the time I choose (and that is what I meant) not to pay the fee because I can check in close to the 24 hour time and get a decent boarding spot.  I've only paid the fee twice now.  Both times were because we were in situations where we wouldn't be close to a computer at check in time.  That's it.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 7, 2010)

With the new security regulations, finding space for your carry-on stuff won't be a problem due to the new limits.

I have been a fan of SWA for years and have no problems with the optional fee. Of course I do see where it could be become meaningless if everybody chooses to use it. Fortunately, it doesn't affect us as we get to preboard ahead of everybody.

I always check other airlines as SWA is not always the cheapest anymore.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by "new limits", John. I have flown four times since the December 27 TSA announcement about changes. For flights within the U.S., there are no changes that I have found for carry-on limitations - still one carry-on and one personal item, just as in the past. One quote from the TSA site regarding the changes:





> At this time, security checkpoint requirements for passengers departing U.S. airports remain the same. Passengers do not need to do anything differently, but they may notice additional security measures at the airport.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 7, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Not sure what you mean by "new limits", John. I have flown four times since the December 27 TSA announcement about changes. For flights within the U.S., there are no changes that I have found for carry-on limitations - still one carry-on and one personal item, just as in the past. One quote from the TSA site regarding the changes:



My mistake. I didn't know that the new regulations did not affect domestic flights. We don't do carry-on so I never checked the the TSA site.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 7, 2010)

*we have paid the fee a couple of times*

We have used this option since it started.  

We usually carry our luggage and I hate worrying over the carry-on space on the plane.  This is $10 worth of piece of mind.  I still find the overall fares to be very reasonable.

Ann


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 8, 2010)

Aussiedog said:


> We have used this option since it started.
> 
> We usually carry our luggage and I hate worrying over the carry-on space on the plane. This is $10 worth of piece of mind. I still find the overall fares to be very reasonable.
> 
> Ann


 
Lost luggage is the worst. So when thinking about it along those lines it does seem worth the $10 for the peace of mind of carrying it on and having the space to do it. But even in that aspect, it still seems like a HIDDEN baggage fee. Oh thats right, I decided to refer to it as "tip" so I can feel better about it. But more and more I am considering it a HIDDEN baggage fee after their smoke and mirrors have cleared.  

Oh...and BTW....has anyone else seen the new SW baggage commercial where the attendants are getting all sentimental over the bags leaving on the airplane. I saw it last night and thought it was one of the funniest and cutest commercials I've seen in a long time. They even had a bunch of guys doing a "group" hug. One guy was so choked up he couldnt even talk about it. That is my NEW favorite commercial. LOVE IT!! :rofl:


----------

